# i have never seen one



## spoker (Dec 13, 2014)

minneapolis cl number 4803389869


----------



## Crazy8 (Dec 13, 2014)

spoker said:


> minneapolis cl number 4803389869




links are so much easier.
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/bik/4803389869.html


----------

